# 008825- Leak in Air Intake System P2279-002-Lower Limit Exceeded



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

008825- Leak in Air Intake System
P2279-002-Lower Limit Exceeded
I get this code on my 2007 Passat Wagon 2.0T, I got this and a multiple cylinder misfire detected along with misfire in each cyl. They all went away but I can't get rid of the 008825 one, I clear it, restart the car, engine revs higher than normal (about 1200rpms) and the idles around 1000rpm (unless AC is on) and code comes back ....
What should I look into ?


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 008825- Leak in Air Intake System P2279-002-Lower Limit Exceeded (71sbeetle)*

Trace the false air leak.
Buy a repair manual. RTFB
Use intake air spray detect kit or can of aerosol.
Smoke in a can for smoke detectors @ 4.99 a the Radio Shack or the stupid mans 8K smoke machine for stupid shops that cant use the vacuum tester and read gages or a book.
Sometimes you can use carb cleaner to see idle additional changes but be careful its flammable.
Best,
Jack


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: 008825- Leak in Air Intake System P2279-002-Lower Limit Exceeded (vwemporium)*

lol, found out what it was, the little hose on the valve cover (the one where you attach a boost gauge tap) was torn .... about to fix it right now


----------

